

Europe is selling out its water... - patheman
http://www.right2water.eu

======
jamesaguilar
There's nothing to discuss in this link, nor any evidence that the EU is
actually selling out its water.

~~~
novalis
This link represents a move to pushback on the EU directives that are trying
to make water something that can be privatized. The link is about the anti-
privatization move from the EU citizens. You should visit sites like:
<https://www.commondreams.org/headline/2012/10/17-2> to get a better grasp of
the discussion before stating there is no evidence that the EU is selling
"its" water. First, water doesn't belong to the EU. Second, the comission has
accepted a report that pushed legislation towards water being privatized,
exploiting some nations over others. You can read more at
[http://corporateeurope.org/pressreleases/2012/eu-
commission-...](http://corporateeurope.org/pressreleases/2012/eu-commission-
forces-crisis-hit-countries-privatise-water) I don't know if this passes for
"evidence" under your scrutiny, but the first site you found to have nothing
to discuss shows how almost a million europeans are on to this corporate
exploratory move.

